# Applying water based lacquer. Roller, brush or foam pad?



## flanajb (28 Feb 2016)

I usually spray my water based finishes, but it's time consuming setting up the sprayer, extractor just to spray a couple of very small clock faces. I have tried using a foam roller, but that just leaves loads of bubbles on the surface and I wonder if anyone has a way of achieving a great finish by hand?

Thanks


----------



## mikefab (28 Feb 2016)

I've had success brushing it on (Mylands self cross linking water based lacquer)


----------



## flanajb (28 Feb 2016)

mikefab":17x57jkh said:


> I've had success brushing it on (Mylands self cross linking water based lacquer)


 Do you see brush strokes or does it flatten out nicely?


----------



## Shrubby (28 Feb 2016)

I use a short pile roller to get the finish on quickly, then brush out with a good synthetic brush - Omega Orel , Da vinci 5040, Purdy glide elite. A little Floetrol can help if you are getting tramlines
Matt


----------



## flanajb (28 Feb 2016)

Shrubby":vkci140s said:


> I use a short pile roller to get the finish on quickly, then brush out with a good synthetic brush - Omega Orel , Da vinci 5040, Purdy glide elite. A little Floetrol can help if you are getting tramlines
> Matt


Many thanks Matt. I have some Floetrol, but could do with getting a decent brush. I'll pick one up and give your method a try.


----------



## mikefab (28 Feb 2016)

flanajb":pwi5vwgq said:


> mikefab":pwi5vwgq said:
> 
> 
> > I've had success brushing it on (Mylands self cross linking water based lacquer)
> ...


Flattens out nicely most of the time. A bit of wet and dry between coats can be used if necessary


----------

